# WWYD



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I would be a member of the opioid users group if I let every stupid thing I see people do get to me. I want to smash someone in the head daily. I can’t believe how many people don’t know what corn taste like. They have there head up there ass so often. We have a brand new park and less than one week in a jackass takes his 4 wheeler through it and does donuts in the grass.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Was that legal? If it was I would probably do nothing.

If it wasn't I would probably politely remind that its not.


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

ifsteve said:


> Was that legal? If it was I would probably do nothing.
> 
> If it wasn't I would probably politely remind that its not.


Last update I saw, it's not legal anymore to beach sharks in Florida. They made some pretty big changes to shoreline fishing for them.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

On a side note : I understand it is NOT legal to shoot a Gator in the water ...


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2019)

Zach Vogelsang said:


> Last update I saw, it's not legal anymore to beach sharks in Florida. They made some pretty big changes to shoreline fishing for them.


Was the shark kept/harvested for food? If so and if dispatched properly then no harm unless the photo shoot took more than a minute or two.


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Was the shark kept/harvested for food? If so and if dispatched properly then no harm unless the photo shoot took more than a minute or two.


No they didnt keep it for food. And the photo shoot went on for 5mins or so...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

get a rope.....


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2019)

Zach Vogelsang said:


> No they didnt keep it for food. And the photo shoot went on for 5mins or so...


Well then legally, they were harassing and/or molesting wildlife and that makes it not only illegal but wrong too. Add wanton and willful waste of wildlife if the shark did not survive. So yes, given the situation I would have tried to educate them and if given any grief then I would quietly let LE handle it with the photographic evidence that I would have already taken.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

You have to aware that not everyone has knowledge about these situations and approaching them to educate them a little about the rules and what harm they may be doing would be the way to go about it.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Zach Vogelsang said:


> Last update I saw, it's not legal anymore to beach sharks in Florida. They made some pretty big changes to shoreline fishing for them.


Shoreline fishing, or beach fishing? 
The rules were amended for shark fishing from actual beaches. 
Not saying I agree with the capture and photo op method, but make sure you're aware of the correct rules before calling someone out on them. 
BTW, there are plenty of shark species that as adults rarely exceed 4'


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

Ok. So I'm on the path that most people went about. I just went up to them and played dumb, basically just tried making them feel uncomfortable about having the fish out. Just wanted to make sure it got back in the water. @Mike C it was from a wooden dock... not exactly sure of the species but regardless, if an animal doesn't need to be harmed why do it for a photo? Also I didnt realize the law was amended for beach only. That's why I wanted to post here and get some knowledge


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Florida is in desperate need of a purge.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2019)

MooreMiller said:


> Florida is in desperate need of a purge.


AMEN!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Honestly these days I would have just called law enforcement. Had an incident on I 95 last week, honked at a car that almost hit me. After hitting some road debris after he passed me I gave him the extra honk as I passed him on the emergency lane. That car proceeded to follow me to the off ramp, parked in the middle of the lane and proceeded to get out and try and start a fight. There are a lot of really unstable people out there.


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

el9surf said:


> Honestly these days I would have just called law enforcement. Had an incident on I 95 last week, honked at a car that almost hit me. After hitting some road debris after he passed me I gave him the extra honk as I passed him on the emergency lane. That car proceeded to follow me to the off ramp, parked in the middle of the lane and proceeded to get out and try and start a fight. There are a lot of really unstable people out there.


Dude I feel you. Every damn day I have some sort of issue like this. I'm born and raised in South Florida and this is not what it used to be. I'm in need of a change


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

CodyW said:


> You have to aware that not everyone has knowledge about these situations and approaching them to educate them a little about the rules and what harm they may be doing would be the way to go about it.


Ehh. I rather run them over. I am a believer that a large majority of our population can not be taught. They were not brought up well and will always be that way. Sounds cruel. Just how I feel.


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

Capnredfish said:


> Ehh. I rather run them over. I am a believer that a large majority of our population can not be taught. They were not brought up well and will always be that way. Sounds cruel. Just how I feel.


Lmao That's definitely what I felt like doing.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Zach Vogelsang said:


> Dude I feel you. Every damn day I have some sort of issue like this. I'm born and raised in South Florida and this is not what it used to be. I'm in need of a change


Yeah it has happened to me the last 2 months in a row. Had a guy last month that was upset I was going 45mph in a 45 zone. Literally ran me completely off the road almost put me into a tree. I drive 40k miles a year just for work. Can't afford to speed when you spend spend that much time behind the wheel. People are f'n crazy.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

So back to your original post. Just call the cops and let them deal with it.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

MooreMiller said:


> Florida is in desperate need of a purge.


U mean purge of sharks, or people?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

noeettica said:


> On a side note : I understand it is NOT legal to shoot a Gator in the water ...


Hasn't been for about 25 years.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Man, that wouldn't raise an eyebrow over here. Sharks are everywhere. Sometimes it's hard to land a sport fish on account of the sharks feeding on them when you reel them in.


----------



## msmith719 (Oct 9, 2012)

First of all, there is a good chance that approaching these guys and berating them over mistreating a shark will get you an a-- kicking. Your only sane recourse is to call the FWC Hotline and report it if it was indeed a violation. If you don't know it's a violation, back off and leave it alone, find out the laws and have a cold one to celebrate not having any scars or broken bones. There are crazy people out there; let the LEOs handle them.


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

msmith719 said:


> First of all, there is a good chance that approaching these guys and berating them over mistreating a shark will get you an a-- kicking. Your only sane recourse is to call the FWC Hotline and report it if it was indeed a violation. If you don't know it's a violation, back off and leave it alone, find out the laws and have a cold one to celebrate not having any scars or broken bones. There are crazy people out there; let the LEOs handle them.


Exactly why I didn't go up and go off on them. I was trying to be calm and respectful but I did have my girlfriend ready with her phone if things got escalated, plus a couple tow boat guys were following me back to make sure the shark was released. 

Like I said, I wanted to start this post to see how our community would react.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Zach Vogelsang said:


> but regardless, if an animal doesn't need to be harmed why do it for a photo?


Many people take fish out of the water and take a photo. This act in itself is harming the fish and I am willing to bet 100% of the people on here are guilty of that.


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> Many people take fish out of the water and take a photo. This act in itself is harming the fish and I am willing to bet 100% of the people on here are guilty of that.


True... but how many guys would drag the fish through grass, dirt, rock ect... lay down and pose with the fish? Anytime we remove the fish from the water yes it poses harm to it. But there are degrees of severity. And I think as most anglers became and become more educated on the strain/danger posed to the fish most guys lean over into the water for pics now. 

I don't think there is a right or wrong answer to this at the end of the day. I stated earlier I wanted to see the different responses and perspectives of our angler community.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Zach Vogelsang said:


> True... but how many guys would drag the fish through grass, dirt, rock ect... lay down and pose with the fish? Anytime we remove the fish from the water yes it poses harm to it. But there are degrees of severity. And I think as most anglers became and become more educated on the strain/danger posed to the fish most guys lean over into the water for pics now.
> 
> I don't think there is a right or wrong answer to this at the end of the day. I stated earlier I wanted to see the different responses and perspectives of our angler community.


There certainly is not a clear cut decision. Everybody has a different opinion of abuse and different reactionary levels before they get involved.

If you ever go to a fishing pier and see the derelicts keeping every single fish that comes over the rail you would be appalled. Moreover, the pier operator is suppose to be monitoring this as part of their operating agreement. They don't, they just collect the daily fee and look away.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Don't go to the jetty at Sebastian. Not sure if it's still like this but back in the day anything over slot was kicked or thrown off the jetty. The fish typically would land on the rocks and bounce their way down to the water. There's a bunch of dirtbags out there that have no regard for our wildlife. People in general are awful, it's the minority that do the right thing.


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

el9surf said:


> Don't go to the jetty at Sebastian. Not sure if it's still like this but back in the day anything over slot was kicked or thrown off the jetty. The fish typically would land on the rocks and bounce their way down to the water. There's a bunch of dirtbags out there that have no regard for our wildlife. People in general are awful, it's the minority that do the right thing.


That's an unfortunate truth.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

I might call LE, probably wouldn't as I know there's a 0.00000000000001% that they'd be interested. I might discuss it with the idiots, probably not as I have a short temper and know better than to talk to the great unwashed so far as I can help it.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I tried calling FWC last year when I saw a guy at a ramp in the IRL pull up to the dock, hustle his cooler into the truck and head back out. Bitchy FWC officer on the radio told me that unless I witnessed a violation there was nothing she could do and hung up on me. I got pissed and called regional office and re-explained the situation and gave the supervisory officer a brief rundown of what constitutes reasonable articulable suspicion as it relates to law enforcement stops based on my time as a detective. He was like "yeah, sounds like she just didn't want to go out on it". Really rustled my jimmies.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

You should always call LE about violations. Even if they have no one available to respond (or no one who gives a damn) it's still logged as a call for service. The squeaky wheel gets the grease; the more calls an area receives the greater the pressure to respond. And a volume of calls consistently exceeding an agency's capability to respond just might result in funds being appropriated to bolster manpower. Here in Texas the Game Wardens are far outnumbered by violators and violations, but the state just won't open up more TPWD enforcement positions. But too many people don't want to be called a rat, or a snitch, or a narc, and they turn a blind eye to blatant abuse of our resources. Until citizens want to make arrests, transport prisoners, do the voluminous paperwork, write the reports, and take off from work to prosecute these fish and game thieves in court, we will have to rely on too few game wardens to make a difference.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

I'm never too caught up in my own desires to take the time to shoot somebody, dig a hole in a mud bank, and bury the body for the fiddlers to eat, all for the good of the fishery. We have to all be less selfish with out time.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I wouldn’t have done a thing, well I might have smiled at a couple Googans in the grass, but more likely I wouldn’t pay them much hotice.

Truth is I have no idea what the rules are for sharks, is their behavior even illegal? Why would I know shark rules? Back in the day sharks got killed on a regular basis and the population suffered, but who touches them anymore, save for the odd ‘Googan in the grass,’ and those stinking things are everywhere now (sharks, not Googan... okay, probably Googans too). I’m not seeing any shortage of sharks, quite the opposite and I don’t see much upside in making an example of a couple dumbass’s that might just have reached their life’s pinnacle.

It seems to me the novelty of laying in the grass with a three foot shark might wear thin on even the most profoundly stupid amongst us, making this sort of behavior self limiting. Calling the Po Po on these losers seems a waste of resources and kind of mean actually. I’d rather the police spent their time investigating Somali Pirates calls, those poachers are much more of a threat, or so it seems to me.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2019)

Zach Vogelsang said:


> Exactly why I didn't go up and go off on them. I was trying to be calm and respectful but I did have my girlfriend ready with her phone if things got escalated, plus a couple tow boat guys were following me back to make sure the shark was released.
> 
> Like I said, I wanted to start this post to see how our community would react.





Zach Vogelsang said:


> Exactly why I didn't go up and go off on them. I was trying to be calm and respectful but I did have my girlfriend ready with her phone if things got escalated, plus a couple tow boat guys were following me back to make sure the shark was released.
> 
> Like I said, I wanted to start this post to see how our community would react.


I would have said something. I would have shouted, "you gonna eat that!?" It's easy to arm chair quarter back here, but come on. These were amateurs acting like fools.


----------

